# Team Primus and other yakkers did well...



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

...at the Navarre Fishing Rodeo this weekend.

All four of the local Team Primus members (Ginzu, yakntat, blackjeep and myself) all found our selves in the money! Several other yakkers placed as well. I think there were at least nine kayakers represented on the leader board! Not bad for a tournament with no kayak division.

I did catch a personal best 9lb trigger but sadly there was no triggerfish division. :thumbdown:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job, guys!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

awesome!

wheres the pics?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> wheres the pics?


This ^^^^......


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Check out our Facebook page in my sig for pics. Im still working on pics for my trigger!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of my trigger and my cooler of fish for the day..


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Way to represent (kayakers). Good job!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Here is a pic of my trigger and my cooler of fish for the day..


Mmmmmm trigerfish throats good....lol nice fish man.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

That is a stud trigger...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Heckuva trigger. Great job


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:You yakkers talk and walk out what you say, pretty cool, I am thinking of join ranks:thumbup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lexcore said:


> :thumbup:You yakkers talk and walk out what you say, pretty cool, I am thinking of join ranks:thumbup::thumbsup::yes:


You know, I dont think we are "better" fisherman but us yakkers, especially the offshore guys, AlWAYS have a bait in the water. 

When on a boat think about how much time you spend running on plane vs having a bait in the water. We are dragging baits from just out side the breakers and dont stop dragging them until we reel them up just before we enter the surf zone again! :thumbsup:


----------

